# This is the heart-stopping moment a Wizz Air passenger jet skimmed just yards over tourists' heads



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

.......as it came in to land on a Greek island...wow !!!! this has got to be the lowest a plane could be without actually hitting someone..

Click here for the Video

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...r-jet-skimming-just-yards-tourists-heads.html


----------



## Jules (Aug 11, 2022)

People are stupid to stand in areas with clear markings to not do that.  

I wouldn’t care to be on that plane either.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 11, 2022)

OMG!


----------



## timoc (Aug 11, 2022)

*Rumour has it,* that there was a mad dash by those people to their hotels to change their trousers.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 11, 2022)

They were standing in an area that was marked dangerous. You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 11, 2022)

Bloody Tourists.


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)

Holy crap, that would have scared the Hell out of me.


----------



## jujube (Aug 11, 2022)

The plane wouldn't be the only one that was "wizzing"......


----------



## Been There (Aug 12, 2022)

Planes land very low all the time in St. Marrten.


----------

